# You know you have fish on the brain when...



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

You know you have fish on the brain when you drive by a store called "ocean variety" and your first immediate thought despite the pepsi logo on the sign is "ohhhh cool a fish store i havnt been to"

Bonus points to anyone who knows where i was today, i'll give you a hint: the longest Street in the world...


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

lol, I had the same thought when I passed by the Oceans store in Brampton...


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

A fish store sponsored by pepsi maybe? Pump you full of sugar and caffeine so you can spend more time browsing and buying.


----------

